# [risolto]Xorg 1.7.6 non si avvia ...

## Nio84

Salve , ho tentato inutilmente di configurare Xorg dopo averlo emerso ........

Allora innanzi tutto durante l'emerge ho notato una riga dove diceva

```
opengl not implemented
```

 al comando startx dà una serie di errori riguardo modulo ati , modulo vesa e fbdev

Innanzi tutto ho messo ati vesa ecc nella variabile VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf ...non ho ottenuto risultati 

allora ho dato X -configure e la configurazione non è neanche partita .

Vi posto il solito output

```

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.17154

X.Org

 X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11,

 Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Athena 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Mon Jun 21 17:43:47 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 ro real_root=/dev/sda5

Build Date: 24 June 2010  03:37:38AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 24 03:45:56 2010

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.

xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

```

```

Xorg.0.

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Athena 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Mon Jun 21 17:43:47 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 ro real_root=/dev/sda5

Build Date: 24 June 2010  03:37:38AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 24 03:45:56 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c1220

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:0205 ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

      Driver   "ati"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module ati

(II) UnloadModule: "ati"

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## bi-andrea

dunque dovrebbe partire un xterminale e vedi il mouse muoversi se digiti o xinit o startx oppure xdm, io andai oltre installando gnome-light poi digitai gdm che fu gnome d'emergenza poi lo sistemai andando a configurare seguendo la giuda di configurazione del sito.

Non ho mai capito molto guradando quei testi io francamente, perchè andare a mano la vedo dura riga per riga.........

Con le flag USE io non aggiungo più di tanto a X e piuttosto uso le  flag USE per singolo pacchetto

 :Wink: 

----------

## Zizo

Prova a vedere se con il comando

```
aticonfig
```

riesci a configurare X.

Il comando l'ho preso da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml, spero veramente possa esserti d'aiuto.

----------

## Nio84

si ho provato 

```
 aticonfig
```

(non ricordo la frase esatta) comq mi dice qualcosa tipo ...no such command ...insomma come dire che non esiste come comando

----------

## bi-andrea

Che Desktop vorresti installare?

Magari risolvi dopo, però amesso che hai reso possibile il supporto di X da parte del kernel, magari controlla con make menuconfig la configurazione del kernel, feci un errore del genere io........

----------

## Onip

non vorrei sbagliarmi (perchè io ho nvidia), ma il log dice che non trova il modulo "ati". Il driver ati proprietario non si chiama fglrx ?

ati dovrebbe essere quello relativo ai driver open.

Il problema è che, senza uno xorg.conf, X si autoconfigura e di default cerca i driver open; se vuoi modificare il comportamento devi scriverti uno xorg.conf in cui specifichi che usi i driver fglrx.

----------

## Nio84

mmmm editare uno Xorg.conf a manina...ci ho provato ma ho combinato catastrofi..

bi-andrea  ho usato genkernel per compilare il kernel di solito ci pensa da solo a queste cose....

Comq .... magari nel file di configurazione provero' a sostituire "ati " con "fgrlx" ....vediamo che succede[/code]

----------

## Nio84

Sto cercando di capire come funziona sto benedetto Xorg ....ma tra le altre cose ... se quando digito

```
aticonfig
```

mi dice che non esiste come comando...puo' darsi che non abbia installato bene i drivers proprietari ati?

Nell'altro post sui pacchetti ati bloccati......quel pacchetto che ho messo in package.keywords era quello proprietario della ati? 

```
xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server 

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error. 

 

```

questa roba che pare non esistere (se deve esistere come mai non esiste?)....mi serve? xinit non è uguale a startx? 

```

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0) 

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0) 

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Se uno usa i driver ati proprietari a cosa mi serve vesa e fbdev?

----------

## Zizo

 *L'ebuild degli ati-drivers wrote:*   

> To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "eselect opengl set ati"
> 
> To change your xorg.conf you can use the bundled "aticonfig"
> 
> If you experience unexplained segmentation faults and kernel crashes
> ...

 

Da root lancia un

```
env-update && source /etc/profile && su root -
```

che non fa mai male.

Poi sempre da root prova ad eseguire 

```
eselect opengl set ati && aticonfig
```

che ti permette di selezionare i driver ati per l'opengl e di configurare il tuo xorg.

Se questo comando dovesse darti un qualsiasi errore molto probabilmente non hai installato i driver ati, e per saperlo con certezza dai un

```
emerge --search ati-drivers
```

controllando di avere la riga "Latest version installed: 10.*" e non "Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]".

In questo secondo caso emergili con il solito "emerge -av1 ati-driver" e controlla che l'emerge vada a buon fine.

Per finire passa di qua per tenerci aggiornati  :Smile: Last edited by Zizo on Fri Jun 25, 2010 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nio84

Ok grazie di tutto mi mettero' a provarci .

----------

## Nio84

Allora il comando 

```

eselect opengl set ati && aticonfig
```

 mi dice che non conosce il comando "aticonfig"

Ho visto  tramite

```
emerge --search ati-drivers 
```

 che i 10.6 sono istallati 

Ho notato anche che se eseguo startx dopo la procedura che mi hai fatto fare ...i moduli che non trova sono cambiati ....prima non trovava vesa fbdev e ati....

adesso invece parla di ati , dri e dri2 !   :Shocked: 

Ma non è che magari i driver 10.6 hanno cambiato comando di avvio in linux  ? Tipo da aticonfig  ad atiqualcosaltro! Ho provato a cercare qualcosa sul sito ma non ho trovato nulla.

----------

## bi-andrea

e digitando xdm?

----------

## Zizo

Potresti fare una cosa?

Se non hai il pacchetto "portage-utils", emergilo.

Poi posta l'output di

```
qlist x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

Grazie.Last edited by Zizo on Fri Jun 25, 2010 1:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nio84

Emmm cosa è xdm? 

Io avevo provato a installare gnome light

Tra le altre cxose nella pagina amd http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx

parla di xorg 7.5 e non di 1.7.6 per i drivers ati 10.6 ........

----------

## Nio84

OK  tra 2 min lo posto

----------

## Nio84

```
/etc/acpi/ati-powermode.sh

/etc/acpi/events/a-ac-aticonfig

/etc/acpi/events/a-lid-aticonfig

/etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default

/etc/ati/atiogl.xml

/etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh

/etc/ati/control

/etc/ati/logo.xbm.example

/etc/ati/logo_mask.xbm.example

/etc/ati/signature

/etc/conf.d/atieventsd

/etc/env.d/03ati-colon-sep

/etc/env.d/04ati-dri-path-amd64

/etc/env.d/04ati-dri-path-x86

/etc/init.d/atieventsd

/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko

/opt/bin/aticonfig

/opt/bin/atiodcli

/opt/bin/atiode

/opt/bin/fglrxinfo

/opt/sbin/atieventsd

/usr/bin/fgl_glxgears

/usr/bin/fglrx_xgamma

/usr/include/ATI/GL/glx.h

/usr/include/ATI/GL/glxext.h

/usr/include/GL/glATI.h

/usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

/usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

/usr/lib32/dri/fglrx_dri.so

/usr/lib32/libaticalcl.so

/usr/lib32/libaticaldd.so

/usr/lib32/libaticalrt.so

/usr/lib32/libatiuki.so.1.0

/usr/lib32/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/lib32/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

/usr/lib32/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

/usr/lib64/libAMDXvBA.cap

/usr/lib64/libAMDXvBA.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/libXvBAW.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/libatiadlxx.so

/usr/lib64/libaticalcl.so

/usr/lib64/libaticaldd.so

/usr/lib64/libaticalrt.so

/usr/lib64/libatiuki.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/libfglrx_dm.a

/usr/lib64/libfglrx_dm.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

/usr/sbin/atigetsysteminfo.sh

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/README.fgl_glxgears.bz2

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/README.fglrx_gamma.bz2

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/README.libfglrx_gamma.bz2

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/1gbhang.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4461.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4462.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4463.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4464.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4469.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4470.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4475.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4478.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4479.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4480.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4481.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4482.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4483.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4484.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/4485.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/corruptstereo.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/corruptvtswitch.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/devshm.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/dga3dhang.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/doom3corrupt.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/dualheadvideo.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/laptopsuspend.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/missingdrmheaders.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/mousecursorhang.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/no3d-aiw8500dv.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/no3d-kt400.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/nomembercount.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/pcie3dmemoryleak.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/r420blankdisplay.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/rv280dviblankdisplay.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/rv350springdale.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/secondheadcorruption.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/xf86_enodev.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/xrestartpcie.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/articles/xvsatshift.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/configure.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/driverfaq.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/index.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/installer.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/issues.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/linuxfaq.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/tips-linux.html

/usr/share/doc/ati-drivers-10.6/html/fglrx/user-manual/index.html

/usr/share/man/man1/fglrx_xgamma.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man8/atieventsd.8.bz2

/usr/lib32/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib32/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib64/libfglrx_gamma.so

/usr/lib64/libfglrx_gamma.so.1

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

```

Giusto per non fare casini ........secondo sta pagina il comando che dovrei dare è 

```
 /opt/bin/aticonfig --initial
```

giusto?

----------

## Zizo

L'eseguibile "aticonfig" viene installato in "/opt/bin", se ti dice comando sconosciuto è perchè "/opt/bin" non è nel tuo PATH e ROOTPATH.

Per lanciare la configurazione ati esegui

```
/opt/bin/aticonfig
```

Last edited by Zizo on Fri Jun 25, 2010 1:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nio84

```
/opt/bin non è nel tuo PATH o ROOTPATH
```

Ma non ci dovrebbe andare in automatico? chissa che cavolate ho fatto per non avercelo già di dafault

----------

## Onip

modificare il PATH di sistema non serve a niente, lancia solamente il comando specificandone il percorso completo.

----------

## Zizo

Ho editato il messaggio precedente in quanto 00basic con PATH e ROOTPATH che contengono /opt/bin mi sa che viene creato solo con baselayout2, che non viene installato di default. Quindi lascia stare la modifica, semplicemente esegui "/opt/bin/aticonfig"

----------

## Nio84

Nonostante non serva a nulla ...io ho controllato c'erano già entrambe le righe sia PATH  che RootPath 

Mi sento quasi imbarazzato a chiedere ancora su questo forum...

```
/opt/bin/aticonfig
```

non mi ha fatto la configurazione .....mi ha stampato a video una specie di pagina man di aticonfig, 

per non fare casini il comando sarebbe 

```
 /opt/bin/aticonfig  --initial
```

giusto?

```

Usage: aticonfig [OPTION] ...

Parses an existing X-Server configuration file and modifies it to operate with

ATI products.

The following command-line options can be invoked as parameters:

ATI Initial Configuration:

  --initial

        Generate a default ATI device section in the configuration file which

        is capable of loading the fglrx driver.

  --initial=dual-head

        Same as '--initial' but generate a basic dual head configuration file.

  --initial=check

        Identifies if the fglrx driver is present in configuration file.

TV Options:

  --tvf, --tv-format-type=STRING

        Change the TV signal format.  STRING can be one of:

           NTSC-M 

           NTSC-JPN

           NTSC-N

           PAL-B

           PAL-COMB-N

           PAL-D

           PAL-G

           PAL-H

           PAL-I

           PAL-K

           PAL-K1

           PAL-L

           PAL-M

           PAL-N

           PAL-SECAM-D

           PAL-SECAM-K

           PAL-SECAM-K1

           PAL-SECAM-L

        Note: Not all graphics cards support every mode. Regional 

              settings are applicable. 

  --tvs, --tv-standard-type=STRING

        Change the TV standard for TV output.  STRING can be one of:

            VIDEO

            SCART

            YUV

 --tv-overscan={on|off}

       Enable or disable overscan mode for TVout

       Note, not all tv-formats support overscan. Try to 

       toggle overscan off before changing tv-format if 

       and error occurs. 

 --tv-info

         Print out the current tv geometry, tv format, and if the

         tv is physically connected. 

 --tv-geometry=WIDTHxHEIGHT{+|-}X{+|-}Y

              =WIDTHxHEIGHT

         Change the size and position of the TVout display. 

         WIDTH and HEIGHT are in percentage units. Please note

         that the valid range for WIDTH and HEIGHT depends on

         the tv-format selected. However, as a rule of thumb  

         WIDTH and HEIGHT are valid in the range [1,100]  

         X and Y are pixels offsets from centre 

         of the screen. X and Y are have variable ranges dependant 

         on ASIC. Use tv-info to get valid X and Y ranges 

         If tv-geometry is invoked with just width and height 

         then X and Y are assumed to be 0

         See example 5 below for a sample usage. 

FireGL Workstation Board Features:

  --app, --use-app-profile=STRING

        Change the application profile for a FireGL workstation board.

        STRING can be one of:

            default

            maya

            softimage-xsi

            softimage-3d

            houdini4.0

            houdini5.0

            houdini5.5

Screen-Related Options:

  --ovt, --overlay-type=STRING

        Change the overlay for the X server.  STRING can be one of:

            opengl

            disable

  --ovon, --overlay-on={0|1}

        Choose which head the hardware overlay should be visible on.  The

        hardware overlay can be used for either OpenGL, video, pseudo-color

        or stereo.

  --lcd, --lcd-mode=STRING

        Change the LCD mode.  STRING can be one of:

            center

            full

  --dtop, --desktop-setup=STRING

        Change the desktop setup for multiple display adapters.

        STRING can be one of:

            single              1 screen, second dark

            mirror              2 screens - same content, identical

                                refresh rate/resolution

                                Note: This option is NOT supported with Avivo

            clone               2 screens - same content, allows for

                                different refresh rates/resolutions

            horizontal          2 screens - one framebuffer,

                                screen 1 right of screen 0

            horizontal,reverse  2 screens - one framebuffer,

                                screen 1 left of screen 0

            vertical            2 screens - one framebuffer,

                                screen 1 above of screen 0

            vertical,reverse    2 screens - one framebuffer,

                                screen 1 below of screen 0

        Note:  This option is not valid if '--initial=dual-head' is specified.

  --vs, --sync-vsync={on|off}

        Enable/disable sync buffer swaps with vsync.  Enable this option to

        prevent tearing during 3D rendering.

  --psc, --pseudo-color={on|off}

        Enable/disable pseudo-color visuals.  Enable this option to get 16-bit

        color support.

  --sm, --stereo-mode={active | passive | passiveInvertHorz | passiveInvertVert | horizontalInterleave | verticalInterleave | off}

        Enable/disable stereo support.  Enable active option only for

        applications that support the use of hardware 3D shutter glasses.

        For the use of passive, passiveInvertHorz, passiveInvertVert, horizontalInterleave and verticalInterleave modes

        specialized monitor equipment is required.

  --resolution=Screen#,W1xH1,W2xH2,W3xH3,...

        Set the modes for the specified screen.  You may specify several

        resolutions separated by commas.

        Screens start at 0.  You can use 1 for dual-head

  --hsync=Screen#,LOW-HIGH

        Change the horizontal sync range of the specified monitor.  Make sure

        you know the capabilities of your monitor before changing this option.

        Screens start at 0.  You can use 1 for dual-head

  --vrefresh=Screen#,LOW-HIGH

        Change the vertical refresh range of the specified monitor.  Make sure

        you know the capabilities of your monitor before changing this option.

        Screens start at 0.  You can use 1 for dual-head

  --hsync2=LOW-HIGH

        Change the horizontal sync range of the second display.  Make sure you

        know the capabilities of your monitor before changing this option.

  --vrefresh2=LOW-HIGH

        Change the vertical refresh range of the second display.  Make sure you

        know the capabilities of your monitor before changing this option.

  --mode2=W1xH1,W2XH2,W3xH3,...

        Change the modes for the second display.  You may specify several

        resolutions separated by commas.  Only valid for clone and big desktop

        settings.

  --screen-layout={left|right|above|below}

        Set the secondary screen position for dual head.

  --screen-overlap=NUM

        Set the screen overlap region in big desktop mode to be NUM pixels.

  --force-monitor=STRING[,STRING...]

        Describe all displays that are to be enabled and/or disabled regardless

        of physical connection.  STRING can be one or more of the following

        set, separated by commas:

            crt1

            crt2

            lvds

            tv

            cv

            tmds1

            tmds2

            tmds2i

            dfp3

            dfp4

            dfp5

            dfp6

            nocrt1

            nocrt2

            nolvds

            notv

            nocv

            notmds1

            notmds2

            notmds2i

            nodfp3

            nodfp4

            nodfp5

            nodfp6

Advanced Options:

  --sync-video={on|off}

        Enable/disable sync to vsync for AVIVO video.

        This option is enabled by default and is used to prevent

        video tearing. By disabling this option video is free to

        render as fast as the 3D engine can handle. In the case of

        choppy video try to disable sync-video.

  --tls={on|off}

        Enable/disable fast thread local storage.  Disable this option when

        virtual machines or WineX fail to work properly.

  --sb, --signal-block={on|off}

        Enable/disable signal blocking.  Disable this option when debugging a

        multi-threaded OpenGL application.

  --locked-userpages={on|off}

        Enable/disable locked user pages. Disable this option if the system

        hangs when running fgl_glxgears.

        User page lock is no longer available on AGP system now.

  --max-gart-size=VALUE1,VALUE2

        Set user-defined max total GART size(VALUE1) and cacheable gart

        size(VALUE2) for non-AGP systems.

        This option can combined with --adapter option to set the gart size

        for individual card. 

Dynamic Display Management Options:

  Following options will not change the config file. They are

  used for querying driver, controller and adaptor information.

  These options will be effective immediately. Other options on 

  the same command line will be ignored.

  --enable-monitor=STRING,STRING

        Setting current monitor to be enabled. Only 2 displays

        can be enabled at the same time. Any displays

        that are not on the list will be disabled.

        STRING can be one of the following set, separated 

        by commas:

            none

            crt1

            crt2

            lvds

            tv

            cv

            tmds1

            tmds2

            tmds2i

            dfp3

            dfp4

            dfp5

            dfp6

            auto   -- use default policy to enable the displays.

  --query-monitor

        This will return connected and enabled monitor information

  --swap-monitor

        This only works for big desktop setup. This will swap the

        contents on the two monitors.

  --swap-screens={on|off}

        Enable/disable swap heads in dual-head mode.

        This option works only in dual-head mode.

Pair mode options: 

  Following options are used for query add and remove pair modes. 

  These options will be effective immediately. Other options on   

  the same command line will be ignored.

  --list-pairmode 

        list all the current existing pair modes the driver can use.

  --add-pairmode=width0xheight0+width1xheight1

        Add one pair mode to the list. width0 and height0 are the 

        size of primary display and width1 and height1 for the 

        secondary  display.

  --remove-pairmode=index 

        Remove one pair mode from the list. User can get index by 

        list-pairmode.

External Events Daemon Options:

  Following options will not change the config file. They are

  used to send commands to the atieventsd external events daemon.

  --set-policy=STRING

        Sets the event policy for the daemon to be STRING.

        See the atieventsd(8) manpage for further details.

Display attribute options:

  Following options are used for query and set adjustment of 

  specific attribute for specific display. These options will be 

  effective immediately. Other options on the same command line 

  will be ignored.

  The DISPLAYTYPE in options can be one of the following strings:

        crt1,  lvds,   tv,   cv,   tmds1, crt2,

        tmds2, tmds2i, dfp3, dfp4, dfp5,  dfp6 .

   The ATTRIBTYPE in options can be one of the following strings:

        brightness, contrast, saturation, hue, positionX, 

        positionY, sizeX, sizeY, overscan, videoStandard  

  --query-dispattrib=DISPLAYTYPE,ATTRIBTYPE 

        query the specific adjustment info of the specific display.

        if ATTRIBTYPE is not specified, all supported attribute 

        information will be printed out. 

  --set-dispattrib=DISPLAYTYPE,ATTRIBTYPE:VALUE 

        set the attribute value of the specific display.

Connector type options:

  Following options are used for query connector type 

  for specific display. These options will be 

  effective immediately. Other options on the same command line 

  will be ignored.

  The DISPLAYTYPE in options can be one of the following strings:

        crt1,  lvds,   tv,   cv,   tmds1, crt2,

        tmds2, tmds2i, dfp3, dfp4, dfp5,  dfp6 .

   --query-connectortype=DISPLAYTYPE 

        query the connector type of the specific display.

Component video dongle options:

  Following options are used for query and set dongles for a 

  component video. These options will be effective immediately.

  Other options on the same command line will be ignored.

  --query-cvdongle

        query dongle setting informations of the component video.

  --set-cvdongle=VALUE

        set the custom override value of the CV dongle. 

  --reset-cvdongle

        reset the custom override setting(to zero)of the CV dongle.

Component video customized mode options:

  Following options are used for query and set customized mode for

  component video. These options will be effective immediately.

  Other options on the same command line will be ignored.

  --query-cvmode

        query customized modes for component video.

  --add-cvmode=WIDTH,HEIGHT,FLAGS,BASEWIDTH,BASEDHEIGHT,REFRESH.

        add a customized mode for component video.

  --validate-cvmode=WIDTH,HEIGHT,FLAGS,BASEWIDTH,BASEHEIGHT,REFRESH.

        validate a customized mode for component video.

  --delete-cvmode=INDEX 

        delete one customized mode for component video. 

Persistent Configuration Store (PCS) Options:

  Following options will not change the config file. They are

  used to manipulate the PCS database.  Due to their nature, these.

  commands may only be run by the root user. Note that the prefix

  and key names are not case-sensitive.

  --get-pcs-key=PREFIX,KEY

        Prints out the specified prefix and key from the PCS

        database.  The type of data will be shown along with

        the contents.

  --set-pcs-u32=PREFIX,KEY,VALUE

  --set-pcs-val=PREFIX,KEY,VALUE (deprecated)

        Sets an integer value at the specified prefix and key in

        the PCS database.  The value may be specified in hex by

        prefixing it with 0x or in octal by prefixing it with 0,

        otherwise the value is assumed to be in decimal.  Note

        that --set-pcs-val is deprecated and --set-pcs-u32 should

        be used instead.  --set-pcs-val will be removed soon.

  --set-pcs-u32array=PREFIX,KEY,VALUE[,VALUE]...

        Sets an array of integer values at the specified prefix

        and key in the PCS database.  The values may be specified

        in hex by prefixing it with 0x or in octal by prefixing

        it with 0, otherwise the value is assumed to be in decimal.

        (e.g. --set-pcs-u32array="TestSection,TestData,1,0x2,3")

  --set-pcs-str=PREFIX,KEY,STRING

        Sets a string value at the specified prefix and key in

        the PCS database.

  --set-pcs-raw=PREFIX,KEY,HEXSTRING

        Sets a raw binary value at the specified prefix and key in

        the PCS database.  The value is specified as a series of

        hex bytes with no 0x or spaces.

        (e.g. --set-pcs-raw="TestSection,TestData,E84C0E" sets 3 bytes)

  --set-pcs-bool=PREFIX,KEY,VALUE

        Sets a boolean value at the specified prefix and key in

        the PCS database.  The value may be specified as either

        "true", "yes", "on", "enable" or "1" meaning boolean TRUE or

        "false", "no", "off", "disable" or "0" meaning boolean FALSE.

  --del-pcs-key=PREFIX,KEY

        Deletes the specified prefix and key from the PCS database.

Multiple display adapter options:

  Following options are used for querying and setting up multiple

  display adapters that are installed for multihead or Crossfire

  configurations.

  --lsa, --list-adapters

        Lists all detected and supported display adapters.

        The default adapter (used when --adapter is not specified)

        will be indicated with a "*" next to it.

  --adapter=ADAPTERLIST

        Selects which adapters returned by --list-adapters should

        be affected by other aticonfig options.  ADAPTERLIST contains

        either a comma-seperated sequence of the index numbers of the

        adapters to be affected or else contains the keyword "all" to

        select all the adapters.  If --adapter is missing, only the

        default adapter will be affected.

  --lscc, --list-crossfire-candidates

        Queries the driver to determine the pool of available devices that can

        can be chained together for CrossFire.

  --lscs, --list-crossfire-status

        List current Crossfire status (enabled or disabled) along with diagnostics

        information indicates the status of your system

  --lsch, --list-crossfire-chains

        Lists the CrossFire chains that are currently defined along with their

        enabled state

  --cfa, --add-crossfire-chain

        Defines a new CrossFire chain.  --adapter should contain the adapter

        chain definition, with the master adapter being the first entry and

        the slave adapters being the subsequent entries in order of priority.

  --cfd, --delete-crossfire-chain

        Delete and existing defined CrossFire chain.  --adapter should list the

        master adapters of the chains to be deleted.  --adapter=all will delete

        all chain definitions.

  --cf, --crossfire={on|off}

        Enables/disables CrossFire support on the currently defined CrossFire

        chains.  --adapter should list the master adapters to be enabled or

        disabled.

  --cfl, --crossfire-logo={on|off}

        Enables/disables the appearance of the CrossFire Logo when rendering

        in CrossFire mode

ATI Overdrive (TM) options:

  The following options are used to get and set current and peak, core

  and memory clock information as well as read the current temperature of

  adapters.  By using the "--adapter=" argument the ATI Overdrive (TM)

  options can be targeted to a particular adapter in a multi-adapter scenario.

  If no adapter is explicitly targeted the commands will be run on the Default

  adapter as indicated by the "--list-adapters" command

  --od-enable

        Unlocks the ability to change core or memory clock values by

        acknowledging that you have read and understood the ATI Overdrive (TM)

        disclaimer and accept responsibility for and recognize the potential

        dangers posed to your hardware by changing the default core or memory

        clocks

  --od-disable

        Disables ATI Overdrive(TM) set related aticonfig options.  Previously

        commited core and memory clock values will remain, but will not be set

        on X Server restart.

  --odgc, --od-getclocks

        Lists various information regarding current core and memory clock

        settings.

        Including: current and peak clocks

                   the theoretical range clocks can be set to

                   the current load on the GPU

  --odsc, --od-setclocks={NewCoreClock|0,NewMemoryClock|0}

        Sets the core and memory clock to the values specified in MHz

        The new clock values must be within the theoretical ranges provided

        by --od-getclocks.  If a 0 is passed as either the NewCoreClock or

        NewMemoryClock it will retain the previous value and not be changed.

        There is no guarantee that the attempted clock values will succeed

        even if they lay inside the theoretical range.  These newly set

        clock values will revert to the default values if they are not

        committed using the "--od-commitclocks" command before X is

        restarted

  --odrd, --od-restoredefaultclocks

        Sets the core and memory clock to the default values.

        Warning X needs to be restarted before these clock changes will take

        effect

  --odcc, --od-commitclocks

        Once the stability of a new set of custom clocks has been proven this

        command will ensure that the Adapter will attempt to run at these new

        values whenever X is restarted

  --odgt, --od-gettemperature

        Returns the temperature reported by any thermal sensors available on

        the adapter.

ACPI Options:

  --acpi-services=on|off

        Enable/disable ACPI services. In the case of BIOS or kernel ACPI issues,

        ACPI services in the driver can be disabled through this option.

        The ACPI services are enabled by default.

  --acpi-display-switch=on|off

        Enable/disable display switching with ACPI methods on mobile platforms.

        This option is enabled by default.

Genlock/Framelock options:

  The following options are used to control operation with GLSYNC module

  in the system.  By using the "--adapter=" argument --glsync-getconfig,

  --glsync-setconfig, --glsync-getgenlock, --glsync-setgenlock options

  can be targeted to a particular adapter in a multi-adapter scenario.

  If no adapter is explicitly targeted the commands will be run on the Default

  adapter as indicated by the "--list-adapters" command

  --glsync-getport={RJ45_1 | RJ45_2 | BNC}

        Get configuration state for specified GLSync port.

        Including: Number of LEDs

                   Scanned frequency

                   Signal Source for RJ45 port if it is configured as output 

                   Port state (Input or Output) for RJ45 port

                   Signal type for BNC port

  --glsync-setport=port_type,cntl,sig_src

        Set configuration for specified GLSync port

        Parameters: port_type - RJ45_1 or RJ45_2

                                only RJ45 ports can be configured

                    cntl - 0 if port is configured as input or

                           1 if port is configured as output

                    sig_src - signal source for GL Sync port

                              if 0-3 - GPU port index

                              if RJ45_1, RJ45_2 or BNC - another GL Sync port

                              if -1  - signal source is undefined

  --glsync-getconfig

        Get timing configuration for particular GL Sync connector

        Including: Sync Delay in ms

                   Signal Source

                   Sample Rate

                   Sync field

                   Trigger Edge

                   Scan Rate multiplier

                   GPU port index this adapter connected to

  --glsync-setconfig=delay,fr_cntl,sig_src,smpl_rate,fld,edge,coef

        Set timing configuration for GL Sync connector

        Parameters: delay - Sync Delay in ms

                    fr_cntl - Enable/Disable framlock control 

                              0 Disable Framelock

                              1 Enable Framelock

                    sig_src - Signal Source for this adapter.

                              if 0-3 - GPU port index.

                                   It can not be GPU port index of this adapter

                              if RJ45_1, RJ45_2 or BNC - GL Sync port

                              if -1  - signal source is undefined

                    smpl_rate - Sample Rate for sampled sync signal.

                              0 for no sampling

                    fld - Sync field for interlaced sync signal. 

                              0 if sync field is undefined

                              1 if synced to both field

                              2 if synced to field 1

                    edge - it is defined which signal edge

                                 should trigger syncronization

                              0 if edge is undefined

                              1 if it is triggered by raising edge

                              2 if it is triggered by falling edge

                              3 if it is triggered by both edges

                    coef - Scan Rate multiplier applied to sync signal

                              0 if coef is undefined

                              1 if coef is 5

                              2 if coef is 4

                              3 if coef is 3

                              4 if coef is 2.5

                              5 if coef is 2

                              6 if coef is 1.33

                              7 if coef is 1.25

                              8 if coef is 1.

                              9 if coef is 0.8

                             10 if coef is 0.67

                             11 if coef is 0,5

                             12 if coef is 0.4

                             13 if coef is 0.33

                             14 if coef is 0.25

                             15 if coef is 0.2

        Note: Some parameters may not be valid for manual configuration.

              Please use --glsync-getconfig command to verify.

  --glsync-getgenlock=disp_type

        Get genlock mode for particular display

        disp_type  - Display Type. When RandR 1.2 and above is enabled

                     can be query by using xrandr -q command.

                     If RandR 1.2 is not enabled

                     aticonfig --query-monitor command should be used

                     to query this parameter

  --glsync-setgenlock=disp_type,mode,timing_server

        Set genlock mode for particular display

        Parameters: disp_type  - Display Type.

                                 When RandR 1.2 and above is enabled

                                 can be query by using xrandr -q command.

                                 If RandR 1.2 is not enabled

                                 aticonfig --query-monitor command

                                 should be used to query this parameter.

                    mode       - Enable/Disable Genlock

                                 0 Disable Genlock

                                 1 Enable Genlock

                    timing_server - Enable/Disable timing server

                                 0 to configure display as free run

                                 1 to configure display as a timing server

  --glsync-restart

        Reinitialized all genlock settings after power down system

X Server Options:

  --xinerama={on|off}

        Enable/disable Xinerama (MultiView) in the X Server configuration file.

        MultiView allows for the merging of independent desktop heads into a

        unified workspace allowing windows to freely cross X Screen boundaries.

Miscellaneous Options:

  -v, --verbose

        Show what aticonfig is doing.

  -q, --quiet

        Disable all information output except for errors.

  --effective={now,startup}

        Choose when the requested changes should take effect.

            now:     Immediately.  This change will affect the running X

                     session if applicable.  Only 'set-powerstate' and

                     'overlay-on' are applicable for now.

            startup: On future X server startups.  This change will modify the

                     X server configuration file if applicable.

        The default is 'now,startup', i.e., do both as applicable.

  --nobackup

        Do not make an automatic backup of the configuration file.

  -i, --input=FILE

        Select a FILE to input as the configuration file. Set FILE to '-' to

        pipe from standard input.  Without this option, aticonfig will search

        /etc/X11 for the default configuration file.

  -o, --output=FILE

        Select a FILE to output the new configuration file to.  Set FILE to '-'

        to print to standard output.  Without this option, aticonfig will

        replace the input file with the newly generated file.

  -h, --help

        Display this help screen.

  -f, --force

        Only valid with 'initial' option.  Force aticonfig to generate default

        Monitor, Device, and Screen sections even if the original configuration

        file has invalid settings in these sections.

Composite options:

  --xv-pixmap-buffer-type=gartcacheable

       Allocate pixmap buffer from GART cacheable heap.

  --xv-pixmap-buffer-type=lfb

       Allocate pixmap buffer from local framebuffer.

  --xv-pixmap-buffer-type=gartuswc

       Allocate pixmap buffer from GART USWC heap.

Examples:

  1. Setting up fglrx for the first time.

       Single head :    aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

       Dual head   :    aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above

                        This command will generate a dual head configuration

                        file with the second screen located above the first

                        screen.

       Multi head  :    aticonfig --initial --heads=4 --adapter=1

                        This command will generate 4 adjacent X Screens

                        on adapter 1.  Use with -f to reduce previously configured heads.

  2. Setting up big desktop to horizontal and set overlay on secondary display.

                        aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1

  3. Setting up modes for primary display.

                        aticonfig --resolution=0,1600x1200,1280x1024,1024x768

  4. Force primary CRT on and TV-out off.

                        aticonfig --force-monitor=crt1,notv

  5. Change tv geometry 

                         aticonfig --tv-geometry=85x90+10-10 

         This will set tv to 85% width (where 100% ==

         overscan) 90% height and shift 10 pixels right of centre

         and 10 pixels down of centre. 

  6. Multiple display adapters.

       List adapters :  aticonfig --list-adapters

       Init 0 and 2  :  aticonfig --adapter=0,2 --initial

       Init all      :  aticonfig --adapter=all --initial

       MultiView     :  aticonfig --xinerama=on

  7. ATI Overdrive (TM).

       List adapters          :  aticonfig --list-adapters

       Get Clocks of 0        :  aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-getclocks

       Set new Clocks for 0   :  aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-setclocks=770,1126

       Test out 3D            :  atiode -P60 -H localhost:0; echo $?

       Check Temperature of 0 :  aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature

       Commit changes for 0   :  aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-commitclocks

     ***note***

             atiode is a stress application you start with a required

             parameter -P which specifies the test duration and the optional

             -H parameter to target a specific display to use.  For example

             atiode -P 600 -H localhost:0 would test display 0 for 10 minutes

             the return code from the application is the test result

             0: Test successfully completed.

             1: Invalid command-line parameters.

             2: Test failed because of rendering errors.

             3: Target adapter not found.

             4: Test aborted due to unknown reason

  8. Framelock/Genlock with GL Sync module

       Set GL Sync connector parameters for particular adapter: 

                     aticonfig --glsync-setconfig=0,0,2,0.0,3,8 --adapter=1

       Enable Genlock for particular display:

                     aticonfig --glsync-setgenlock=lvds,1,0 --adapter=1

       Enable Timing Master:

                     aticonfig --glsync-setgenlock=dfp3,0,1 --adapter=1

       Verify if the frequiency is locked for particular display:

                     aticonfig --glsync-getgenlock=crt1 --adapter=1

       Set GL Sync output port RJ45_1:

                     aticonfig --glsync-setport=RJ45_1,1,BNC

       Reinitialize all genlock settings for all displays and adapters:

                     aticonfig --glsync-restart

Please report bugs to http://support.ati.com

```

----------

## Zizo

Vai con --initial , e se ti chiede di specificare un file di configurazione digli /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## Nio84

Allora le ho provate tutte .............

/opt/bin/aticonfig --initial

Mi ha generato un file xorg.conf .........startx non parte mi dà sempre problemi con dri e dri2 

allora ho ripetuto la procedura di prima con env-update ed eselect opengl .........

nulla non funziona .... posto xorg.conf 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## ago

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Mi ha generato un file xorg.conf .........startx non parte mi dà sempre problemi con dri e dri2

 

Beh non hai nessun problema sul modulo ati/fglrx (credo)..quindi xorg non dovrebbe partire perchè manca roba tipo twm

e xterm...prova a installarli e vedi che succede, oppure installa il tuo DE/WM e starta xdm

----------

## bi-andrea

io nino84 installai xorg-x11 poi andai subito a gnome-light senza guardare niente, poi se vedi che vuoi qualcosa senz'altro, perchè hai un gnome all'osso, magari t'installi una gui per emerge/portage tipo "portato" o "porthole"

----------

## Zizo

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> io nino84 installai xorg-x11 poi andai subito a gnome-light senza guardare niente, poi se vedi che vuoi qualcosa senz'altro, perchè hai un gnome all'osso, magari t'installi una gui per emerge/portage tipo "portato" o "porthole"

 

andreabi, scusa, ma non vedo cosa c'entra  :Neutral: 

----------

## bi-andrea

ciao Zizo, non voglio dare confusione, dico solo che forse non è detto che si avvii X solo con Xorg, non l'ho provato e infatti lo scritto, installai xorg poi subito gnome-light dopo ho guardato se c'erano dei problemi, lo citato perchè anche lui è intenzionato a installare gnome-light tutto quà.....

 :Wink: 

----------

## Zizo

Chiedo venia per questa miniserie di Off-Topic.

Io mi riferivo alla gui per portage, che non ha niente a che fare con gnome ridotto all'osso.

Da quando xorg-server non ha più tra le sue dipendenze twm e xterm (il primo è un gestore di finestre, il secondo un emulatore di terminale. Servono a formare un ambiente grafico minimale), startx non serve a nulla.

Quini effettivamente conviene installare direttamente gnome-light e, se non fosse già installato come dipendenza, anche gdm per la gestione dei login (è necessario configurare /etc/conf.d/xdm per abilitarlo, ed aggiungere xdm al runlevel di boot o a quello di default).

Eventualmente se si vuole provare subito la bontà del proprio xorg.conf si potrebbe emergere solo xterm (di sicura utilità anche per il futuro) e lanciare

```
export DISPLAY=":0" && X -ac -br -terminate -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 & sleep 2; xterm -display :0
```

----------

## Nio84

Xorg avviato!!!! 

gnome.......invece no.....

----------

## Zizo

Bene  :Smile:  Magari riporta qualche informazione in più sul procedimento che hai utilizzato, così da poter aiutare anche altri che incontrano il tuo stesso problema. Inoltre ricorda il tag [Risolto]  :Wink: 

E vedrai che per gnome è solo questione di un po' di tempo.

----------

## Nio84

```
emerge xterm
```

```
emerge twn
```

```
emerge xdm
```

----------

## bi-andrea

s'avvia?

Sei a metà dell'opera dunque.........

 :Wink: 

----------

## Nio84

Xorg si avvia ....bhe gnome lo ho emerso dopo aver risolto il solito balletto di pacchetti bloccati ..... gnome mi sta dando problemi ....provo un ultima cosa e poi se non funge... boh apriro' un post . Grazie

----------

